
Show HN: Library of quality content on marketplace startups - sjurd
https://marketplacelibrary.com/
======
sjurd
I read a lot about marketplace startups & two-sided platforms, and I finally
decided to make a list, which then turned into this, using Airtable &
Carrd.co. I hope it's useful ;).

